# Unexpected Pleasures!



## redkitty (May 25, 2008)

I thought this might be a good thread here, we play it on another forum.  

So, what was your unexpected pleasure today??!


Mine.......9 hours sleep last night!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2008)

My Red head daughter coming to see me & eat lunch etc.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 25, 2008)

My son came over Thrusday to mow my lawn for me ... and my grandson (just turned 3) sat here with me watching a baseball game, we worked on counting to 4 on one hand and 3 on the other (balls and strikes), and trying to figure out what animals his animal crackers were.


----------



## simplicity (May 25, 2008)

My son, who lives in Austin, a little over 3 hours from here, made an unexpected trip to Houston.  We're going to meet later for a late lunch.


----------



## YT2095 (May 25, 2008)

I was given a Very old, solid brass, adjustable Propane gas regulator


----------



## pdswife (May 25, 2008)

The sun was out yesterday!


----------



## redkitty (May 25, 2008)

My wedding album fits in our small carry-on rolly suitcase!  This is a very good thing because I can't pack the album, it has to ride in the cabin with me.  Yay!


----------



## Alix (May 25, 2008)

I got to read in bed with my coffee and two furry people snuggled up with me.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 25, 2008)

It's GOING to be - getting together with friends tonight and making a picnic of ceveche and hummus and listening to some swing music downtown under the stars.  I guess that's not unexpected though 

So far, my unexpected pleasure was breakfast sitting outside in the warm sunshine!


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 25, 2008)

seeing an Indigo Bunting (bird) at the feeder was an unexpected pleasure. I thought they had left already.


----------



## pdswife (May 25, 2008)

Paul cleaned the bathroom!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (May 25, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Paul cleaned the bathroom!!!!



That's a coronary around here, pdswife!!!!

Ok, unexpected pleasure?  I finally was able to solve my DC password problem and am now able to post.  But best of all enjoying my daughter being home for a week who just graduated from college.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 25, 2008)

My son woke me up this morning with a fresh brewed cup of coffee!


----------



## stassie (May 25, 2008)

We're looking for a new car... and it turns out my boss has one she wants to sell, which sounds just about ideal. We're having it for a week to try it out - here's hoping the mechanic gives it the A-OK


----------



## shortchef (May 25, 2008)

Today: the sun is shining, no clouds, 70 degrees. Also DH took me to lunch!
Yesterday: Sun for awhile, saw a scarlet tanager on my oak tree!
Tomorrow: DH home for the holiday, chicken wings on the menu.


----------



## babetoo (May 25, 2008)

reading my sunday paper, and having good coffee while i did it.


babe


----------



## radhuni (May 26, 2008)

My DH ordered Chicken chaanp & lachcha paratha for dinner.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 26, 2008)

Sold an old handwriting analysis dial wheel chart for $205 more than I paid for it. 
Oh, also got the kayaks out on the river for 10 miles.


----------



## expatgirl (May 26, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Sold an old handwriting analysis dial wheel chart for $205 more than I paid for it.
> Oh, also got the kayaks out on the river for 10 miles.



sounds like a fun Memorial as well as memorable weekend, GF!


----------



## redkitty (May 26, 2008)

The boy just came home from the corner store with a brownie for me!  It was so good but now I feel bad cause I've been trying to stay off sugar!


----------



## suziquzie (May 26, 2008)

go for an extra quick walk red you'll feel only half as bad! 


I was done working early yesterday an dwas able to be home and relaxing for a bit before my company came!


----------



## kadesma (May 26, 2008)

sitting in dh's computer room,finishing  an exchange and watching food tv..All of a sudden two skinny little arms go round my neck and the most beautiful green eyes in the world look into mine and then a sweet hug and kiss, Cade is here...Oooops, more hugs coming from around my tummy as a little one climbs into my lap  howling to his brother no Cade my Ma, my Ma..You have no idea how happy this made me and it was unexpected, they were still in jammies and slippers  boy do I love these babies..
kades


----------



## Katie H (May 26, 2008)

It's the  Memorial  Day weekend here in the  U.S.A., which is  the unofficial  beginning of our summer vacation season.

Buck and I are sitting on our big front porch (as we always are this time of the year) and I glanced over and saw......our first lightning bug - firefly for those of  you who are unfamiliar with them.  Sooooo cool.  We'll be seeing waves of them in the darkness of the yard for the remainder of the summer season.  Love those glowing  little  critters.  I  might have to get an empty mayonnaise jar, poke some holes in the lid with some nails and catch a few to put by my bedside tonight.  Yeah!!!!


----------



## suziquzie (May 26, 2008)

Katie you make me want a big front porch so bad! 
All I have is some concrete steps.


----------



## babetoo (May 26, 2008)

my grandson was coming over for info. on machine embroidery. surprise he brought wife and baby.

some of u may remember the tiny premie we were all worried about. she is five months old now. still tiny but tiny and chubby, sweet sweet face. she is smiling a lot and is starting to laugh out loud. she is about a month behind a full term baby. we are all so pleased she is doing well. i had not seen her for a month or son, so it was a nice surprise. 

babe


----------



## Katie H (May 26, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Katie you make me want a big front porch so bad!
> All I have is some concrete steps.



When you get one, suzi, you'll love it.  Our house was built in 1880 and the front porch is about 30 feet across  and 10 feed  deep across the front and wraps around one side.  We love it.  Such a nice place to be when it's hot.


----------



## suziquzie (May 26, 2008)

we had one, screened in even, at our first house, but the neighborhood wasn;t anything we wanted to sit outside and watch. 
I miss having an old house. So much more interesting! This house was built in 1973 so it's boring boring boring.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (May 26, 2008)

I made two Banana bread loaf's for my sister and 60 ham balls for the freezer. felt real good doing something besides sitting and watching the idiot tube


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 27, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> I made two Banana bread loaf's for my sister and 60 ham balls for the freezer. felt real good doing something besides sitting and watching the idiot tube


Good for you , Dave. Wish my hubby would get off his behind and do something productive. He doesn't watch the tube but sits and twiddles this thumbs.


----------



## redkitty (May 27, 2008)

A wonderful lunch with our neighbors!  It wasn't unexpected but it sure was a pleasure!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 27, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Katie you make me want a big front porch so bad!
> All I have is some concrete steps.


You're right Suzie, a front porch is awesome. I'm lucky enough to have a big one like KatieE and we are out there most evenings. Until you can get one built (or move), do you have a patio? You can set your patio up to function like a porch with a big market umbrella or two and some rocking chairs or other comfortable chairs.


----------



## suziquzie (May 27, 2008)

We do have a large patio in back with a roof covering most of it, and a large yard to stare at, but I like to sit on the front steps and watch a car every 15 min go by or wave to people taking a walk. There's just something about sitting in front I guess!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 27, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> We do have a large patio in back with a roof covering most of it, and a large yard to stare at, but I like to sit on the front steps and watch a car every 15 min go by or wave to people taking a walk. There's just something about sitting in front I guess!!!!!


You're not using binoculars when doing this, are you?


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 27, 2008)

It has been a hot and humid day and it just started to shower.  I went outside on the screened in porch, to smell the wonderful fragrance of rain and to feel the cooler air , felt so refreshing.


----------



## pacanis (May 27, 2008)

One of my customers brought me a walleye filet an hour ago 
I haven't had walleye for years, since when _I_ used to fish. He caught this over by Toledo yesterday. It will be eaten tomorrow, as the dock people (charter fishing) filet and freeze.
This is truly an unexpected pleasure... and it's food related


----------



## CharlieD (May 27, 2008)

I've reconected with so many old friends thru classmates site it is unbelivable. Oh, what fun.


----------



## quicksilver (May 27, 2008)

*     Susie, no front steps here. In Jersey we called it a stoop. *
*I only have 3 steps to my front door (up 8' above sea level), so I tie the weiner dog to a long line and he digs for lizzards. Makes me laugh every time. He's full of sand, nose covered, tail wagging to beat the band, and he's conquered his world. *
*Then he gets a bath, Da Du Dum Dum Da!  "but mommie I don't want to", and then prances around like he owns the world!*


----------



## Katie H (May 28, 2008)

As usual this time of  the year and this time of the day, Buck and I are sitting  on our big front  porch.  Our almost 3-month-old kittens are having a blast playing in the grass and   "trying" to  climb trees.

A few minutes ago  all 4 of the kittens seemed to be having a pow wow in the center of the  yard.  They were quite intent on the "thing" that was the subject of their curiosity.

Lo and behold, there was a large  turtle sashaying across  the yard.  Just moseying along.  Looked a lot like a WWI helmet  hovering over  the  grass.  He was big...overall, bigger than a dinner plate.  Not  intimidated by  anyone or anything.  Just going on his way.

The kittens lost interest  and Mr.  Turtle carried  on  through the yard.


----------



## shortchef (May 28, 2008)

Katie, I had a similar turtle experience last summer with my two little dogs, Harley and Lola.  Heard this commotion in the back yard, looked out over the deck and there are the dogs, barking their heads off at a box turtle that was unfortunate enough to enter "their" yard!  One was barking at its front end, one at the back.  They were trying to figure out what this was.  They harassed it so badly that I had to go pick it up and place it outside the fence, at the woods.  As I was carrying it, it stuck its head out and looked right at me; I could swear it was smiling....


----------



## quicksilver (May 28, 2008)

_Cute, shortchef. and Katie E.      _


----------



## SierraCook (May 28, 2008)

Looking out my office window at the green grass and the columbines and lupines growing in the flowerbed by my window.  Also, the smell of the mint as I walked into the office this morning.


----------



## suziquzie (May 29, 2008)

My lilacs are very late this spring but they've finally bloomed and smell so good today!!!


----------



## redkitty (May 29, 2008)

We sold more of our stuff!


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 29, 2008)

That was still some garlic bread left over from last night, i will have it for my breakfast


----------



## redkitty (Jun 5, 2008)

7 hours sleep .... straight through without waking up once!


----------



## redkitty (Jun 7, 2008)

The sun is shining!!!  The sun is shining!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 7, 2008)

Went to the Craftsman race last night at TMS, KYLE BUSH DID NOT WIN!!


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 23, 2008)

had a nice weekend with friends at their lakeside home...........I was informed that I was the cook so brought some stuffed porkchops and corn on the cob....they went nutso over the dinner.......had so much fun and my granddaughter finally ridded herself of some of her water fears........told them that needed a granddaughter....haha


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2008)

Baking cookies with my grandson..It was his first time and he did really well..Heck he cracks an egg and puts it in the bowl better than I do


kadesma


----------



## redkitty (Jun 25, 2008)

My girlfriend treated me to a super tasty lunch today in Mill Valley...then I found a super fabulous pair of shoes on sale and of course I had to buy them!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I got a phone call from old boss wanting me back. Offered me the same pay as asst mgr, but, I would get commission, which they have NEVER offered to asst's before and also, they will pay 100% of insurance for me.
I am so ready to just go back! I didn't like being manager where everthing was on me, but, I didn't mind being asst mgr at all! Plus, I will be able to move around to all 3 facilities. I won't have Saturdays off anymore, it would be back to 5 days a week, Sunday and one day during the week, BUT, no getting up at 4:30am and I got bored on Saturdays all by myself!!LOL Now, what would you do??

He did say that he wishes me all the best, no matter what I decide and that they thought well of me and wanted to see how I was doing and give me a chance if I was interested. Makes me feel good. I may do it. I'm in a quandry.


----------

